
HTC Already Working Around Apple’s Smartphone Ban - digiwizard
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/htc_already_working_around_apples_smartphone_ban/
======
SomeCallMeTim
The original articles announcing that there was a ban noted that it would be
easy to remove the feature well before the deadline, and turning off a feature
doesn't exactly seem hard, so this isn't much of a surprise.

But the article I read also said that it was a Google Android feature that
Google would also be removing from Android. I wonder which article is correct?

Since I haven't seen any of this auto-linking in my Nexus One, I'm going to
guess this was an HTC feature, but if anyone knows, now I'm curious.

~~~
seabee
FTA:

> Apple targeted HTC instead of Google because the data detector feature isn’t
> a standard part of Android OS. Instead, HTC modified Android to include the
> feature with its phones.

So it's probably an HTC Sense feature, as I've only seen it on their
customised apps.

Given it's something I used on featurephones 5 years ago I think the whole
thing is rather absurd, yet sadly it's one of the more insignificant patent
battles that has been happening recently. It's madness.

~~~
SomeCallMeTim
>FTA

I saw that. The other article I read claimed the exact opposite was true. I do
tend to believe this one, though.

------
iradik
Haven't link regexs existed for over a decade with clickable email addresses
and URLs? What's so distict about phone #s?

